# psychological tretment helps



## Guest (Aug 15, 2001)

according to _Current Treatment Options in Gastroenterology_ Psychological Therapies Help Patients with Irritable Bowel SyndromeCurrent Treatment Options in Gastroenterology08/13/2001By Elda HauschildtThree psychological therapies have been shown to be effective in treating patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS).Psychological care is important because treatment of IBS patients is a difficult task, says Dr. Philip Boyce of the department of psychological medicine at the University of Sydney, in Sydney, Australia. "Results from therapy with pharmacologic agents have been disappointing," he explains."Psychological treatments, in particular cognitive behaviour therapy, hypnotherapy and dynamic psychotherapy, have all been shown to be effective in the treatment of patients with IBS."Dr. Boyce suggests that the underpinning for each of these treatments is "a clear understanding of a bio-psychological model of interaction between emotion and gut function in IBS."These psychological therapies are intended to break the negative feedback loop between emotion and gut function in order to reduce symptoms."Attention to the psychological issues underlying IBS helps reduce psychosocial factors that maintain the presence of symptoms and inappropriate health-care seeking behaviour."Dr. Boyce comments that there are a number of common elements in the psychological approaches to IBS that can be used in routine clinical practice. These include detailed assessment, psycho-education, support and reassurance. Current Treatment Options in Gastroenterology, 2001; 4: 323-331.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I read this earlier Tom and thanks for posting it.







One more nail in all this to drive into IBS.







Its not really a question any more that they work, its more what are all the things they work on, and what treatments do what, but they are coming further and further on this and their effectiveness. Mark my words in the future CBT and Hypno will become more and more standard practice for treating IBS and other funtional GI disorders. Were still sitting on the cutting edge here, but its getting out and that is a very important thing really.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

